# VIPER Max Contactor SOAKED



## rripper21 (Sep 15, 2009)

i recently took my brute swimming with my viper max...brute kept running and was floating...but my viper winch let me down. i have the "new" contactor but apparently it too is not waterproof. moto-alliance is sending me a new contactor...i'm going to try silicon'-ing it up...and perhaps try to mount it somewhere other than under the seat just behind the battery as their instructions suggested. let me know if ya'll have any good ideas on mounting locations for an 05 brute 650. thanks. PS: i had to pull it out by hand since the winch let me know down! 

View attachment floatingBrute.bmp


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man. i got the old contactor and have had mine under water and used the winch before. at least they are sending you a new one.


----------

